# I have Pigeons for Sale!



## claudiaoram (Mar 15, 2012)

My father raises pigeons but he is ill and can not take care of them any more. I have about 40 of them, and I don't know how to take care of them and do not want them to suffer. They are Messengers and the Big Chest pigeons. Please contact me if interested, I can send pictures of them. (no shipping, we are in houston).


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what is messengers is that a breed of pigeon?


----------



## claudiaoram (Mar 15, 2012)

They are are the breed that is used to send messages and raising


----------



## claudiaoram (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Toscany (Mar 16, 2012)

It would be great if you were able to ship via USPS. More people would be able to consider helping you. 40, is a lot of birds.


----------



## fulbird (Sep 2, 2013)

claudiaoram said:


> My father raises pigeons but he is ill and can not take care of them any more. I have about 40 of them, and I don't know how to take care of them and do not want them to suffer. They are Messengers and the Big Chest pigeons. Please contact me if interested, I can send pictures of them. (no shipping, we are in houston).


Yes, I am interested in some pigeons -- please contact me if you still have some.

Thank you


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

I live in Houston can you send me some pictures at epul [email protected] mail .com


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> what is messengers is that a breed of pigeon?


he mean "homers" in spanish "mensajeras" means messengers 
and the big chested pigeons are the pouters I guess?


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

fulbird said:


> Yes, I am interested in some pigeons -- please contact me if you still have some.
> 
> Thank you


The add is more than a year old. Good luck.


----------

